# Another Wagjag in Hamilton



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Che Burrito on Hess St in Hamilton has a Wagjag on. For anyone who hasn't eaten there, their Burritos are INSANELY good, and they are very vegetarian-friendly. A single "small" burrito is enough food for any normal human, and their beer is really cold.
It's $5 for $10 of food, and only one per table of 2, but I'm still gonna grab a few...

http://www.wagjag.com/?c=51&w=1339


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

am i the only one that didn't know what a wagjag was? lol 

i looked it up and then i remembered i think i heard of it on dragons den! 

COOOL i'm definitely gonna check them out! burritos on hess!
thanks for the tip


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

No worries! I actually did a groupon (winemaking) and then a wagjag (Big Al's) and so happy with them that I signed up for onespout.com ...
They monitor wagjag, groupon, and other group buying orgs and send you the deals each day in one email.
I love a deal


----------

